# What cuts to ask for?



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

We are going to take those two does to be butchered. How should we ask for it to be prepared? The last doe we took, we just had boned out as she was older and going to be used for just jerky. Haven't gotten any back, so I don't know how that turned out yet. 

Also wondering, can we legally sell any of this meat privately?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

If you want any organ meat like liver you need to specifically ask for it, as alot of times the help will take it its a matter of protocol.
Older does make great ground!
You ask for the cuts just like beef or hog, the butcher has a basic offering of choices so if you want something a little different you have to be specific.
I found out our processor has about a million different bratwursts.

As for selling meat privatley no its not legal unless you are licsensed.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Loin chops
burger( some have sausage added)
tenderloin
legs
ribs
portion of shoulder cut
Breast

You can choose what you like ...some like roasts as well.


----------



## Goober (Aug 21, 2009)

For selling the meat privately, check your area, some allow you to sell "part" of a still live animal, which they pick up directly from the butcher. But check your area.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Well, I've done some research and my family has found that the most meat comes from the hindquarters, shoulders, and Neck. Goats don't have much meat on their ribs and when you look at there back by lengthing them out you aren't increasing the meat. One of my friends has a video on Youtube about it. I'll find it so you can watch it.


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

Here it is.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Excellent! Thank you Parkinsonfarms!
Now I know why Ive never cared for goat ribs :greengrin:


----------



## parkinsonfarms (May 11, 2011)

There is also no meat in the chest so making goats wider doesn't increase the meat also.


----------



## BRSC (Sep 1, 2011)

my dad has a meat shop that we butcher the beef cattle he raises.

does anyone know - can you process a goat the same way as beef? (meaning, same cuts; they're very much alike, structure-wise)

i don't have any meat goats yet, still getting my pasture and everything else in order. just thought i'd ask. thanks


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Meat charts.. :thumb:

http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/meatcharts.html


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I love those charts! I'll have to look to see if I can buy big copies of those... for my son (the chef)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:thumbup: 

You can print them out....if you wanted size 8.5 by 11.. :wink:


----------



## slc0 (Oct 17, 2011)

Maggie said:


> We are going to take those two does to be butchered. How should we ask for it to be prepared? The last doe we took, we just had boned out as she was older and going to be used for just jerky. Haven't gotten any back, so I don't know how that turned out yet.
> 
> Also wondering, can we legally sell any of this meat privately?


My local USDA plant cuts goats the same as lamb, goats and sheep are pretty much the same. If you have it done at a USDA plant you can sell it in any state. If not then check your local state laws.


----------

